# Coors Falls?



## robanna (Apr 20, 2004)

I was thinking of going up to the lawson hole and was thinking about run Coors Falls (WFCC).
Is it something you could do and then easily take out right after?

I don't want to run the whole thing just that drop.


----------



## billbevins (Apr 20, 2004)

The original Coors Falls feeds into the Crystal downstream from Marble, Co.. During the cold part of winter it is a nice ice climb of about 85-90 feet of water ice IV. It lands on rocks and is also called Milton Creek Falls and is easily visible from the road to Marble. The landing is on rocks... Lou Dawson did the first ascent in the early '60's.

Bill Bevins


----------



## Brook (Nov 22, 2003)

Not to start WW3 but I read that the origional "Coors falls" is over by Durango/Silverton but many people assume its another fall in other places... Is the one you are describing on the Crystal by Marble the one on a lot of postcards & pictures of Colorado?

-BA


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

coors, on the WFCC, can be park and huck'd at lower flows (<150). at higher flow it's hard to get out before the third drop.
-dan


----------



## puma2fish (Nov 12, 2003)

*Coors Falls...*

We lapped the Coors Falls on West Fork of Clear Creek last weekend a few times... It was quite fun in a park and huck kinda way. I agree that at the current flows it might be challenging to get out after the third drop. For pic's, go to 

www.bliss-stick.com 

Their newest update is from last weekend.


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

at 220 & under it's fun, & no risk in a play boat, but above that, it's a little bit tougher to get out. I would not suggest dropping the 3rd drop in a playboat.

that said, we'll be hitting it then lawson tomorrow after work.
at these higher flows you can freewheel off both drops.

yee ha,
Kaleb


----------



## robanna (Apr 20, 2004)

*thanks*

That's just the info I was looking for.

Thanks for the pic Puma.


----------



## billbevins (Apr 20, 2004)

*the scoop*

Here is what Coors has to say:

Dear William:

Thanks for your e-mail about the waterfall on the Coors cans and labels.. We are always interested in hearing from our consumers.

There are two waterfalls. The picture of the first waterfall was taken in 1937. The waterfall is located at Fish Creek Falls, near Steamboat Springs, CO. It is referred to as a "rabbit" waterfall. The shape of the waterfall depicts a rabbit.

In 1978, when Coors Light was introduced, another waterfall was chosen. It is called "Milton Falls", located at Bogan Flats, near Marble, Colorado. It is the waterfall that is currently on our cans. 

If you have other questions or comments, William, please contact us again either by e-mail at coors.com or by calling the Consumer Information Center Hotline: 1-800-642-6116. We are available weekdays from 8 a.m. to 5 p.m. Mountain Time, and the staff will welcome your comments.

Sincerely,

Ana Maria Paez
Consumer Information Representative
Consumer Relations
[email protected]

001636373A


----------

